# kmail sendet keine mail mehr seit update auf 4.4.7 -fixed :)

## Erdie

Hi,

alle meine smtp accounts können keine mail mehr versenden nach dem letzen Update. .xsession-errors liefert folgendes:

```

kmail(31868) KMail::MessageListView::StorageModel::releaseMessage: Trying to release a message at row 0 that no longer exists in the folder 

[akonadiserver] Database "akonadi" opened using driver "QMYSQL"

[akonadiserver] Could not contact query service.

[akonadiserver] QStringList Akonadi::NepomukSearch::search(const QString&) Calling blockingQuery() failed!

[akonadiserver] Could not contact query service.

[akonadiserver] QStringList Akonadi::NepomukSearch::search(const QString&) Calling blockingQuery() failed!

[akonadiserver] Could not contact query service.

[akonadiserver] QStringList Akonadi::NepomukSearch::search(const QString&) Calling blockingQuery() failed!

[akonadiserver] Could not contact query service.

[akonadiserver] QStringList Akonadi::NepomukSearch::search(const QString&) Calling blockingQuery() failed!

[akonadiserver] Could not contact query service.

[akonadiserver] QStringList Akonadi::NepomukSearch::search(const QString&) Calling blockingQuery() failed!

[akonadiserver] Could not contact query service.

[akonadiserver] QStringList Akonadi::NepomukSearch::search(const QString&) Calling blockingQuery() failed!

[akonadiserver] Could not contact query service.

[akonadiserver] QStringList Akonadi::NepomukSearch::search(const QString&) Calling blockingQuery() failed!

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/kde4/kio_smtp.so

kmail(31868)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

kioslave: ####### CRASH ###### protocol = smtp pid = 32630 signal = 11

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/firefox

```

(Das ist ein Auszug, den ich für relevant halte). kioslave crashed. Fragt sich jetzt, woran das liegt. Revdep-rebuild hat es nicht gelöst. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke

ErdieLast edited by Erdie on Fri Nov 05, 2010 8:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Erdie

Neues emergen von kdepimlibs (enthält kio_smtp.so) hat nicht geholfen.

Downgrade von kmail auf 4.4.5 hat nicht geholfen.

 :Sad: 

----------

## franzf

Wenn es das ist, kann es auch an nepomuk liegen. Bau auch mal nepomuk und akonadi-server neu. Wobei das eigentlich nicht sein sollte... 4.4.7 verwendet akonadi nur fürs Adressbuch.

Kannst du mal kmail auf der Konsole starten? Vllt. gibts da hilfreichere Meldungen.

War das insgesamt ein größeres Update? Was gab es noch neben kdepim? (emerge portage-utils && qlop -l)

----------

## Erdie

Nepomuk habe ich deaktiviert. Vor einiger zeit hat sich Nepomuk so gut wie bei jedem Indizierungslauf aufgehängt. Seit dem nutze ich ihn nicht mehr. Daher kommen wohl die Fehlermeldungen.

Momentan mache ich ein emerge -ev1 kmail. Läuft noch, ist aber bald fertig.

Danke und Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Yeah \o/ ... Problem gelöst durch 

```
emerge -ave1 world
```

. Gentoo ist schon klasse   :Very Happy: 

Leider weiß ich jetzt nicht, was das Problem genau verursacht hat   :Embarassed: 

----------

